

Crowd Helps Replace Boat Ruined in Tsarnaev’s Capture - marek12886
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-04-23/crowd-helps-replace-boat-ruined-in-tsarnaev-s-capture.html

======
sp332
Was the boat not insured? (Or does his insurance not cover this kind of
thing?) Would he not be reimbursed by the police department for destruction of
property in pursuit of a suspect?

